# Mi/Ti/Vi raccomando



## Fabrik83

che cosa significa "raccomandare"? perché l'ho sentito mille volte però non capisco mai il significato 

me lo potete spiegare con un esempio? Grazie mille!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Raccomandare significa recomendar, pero tambien existe el reflexivo raccomandarsi que no tiene un exacto equivalente en español (al menos eso sé yo), aqui te pongo unos ejemplos:

° Stammi bene, mi raccomando.

° Cuidate, te lo pido por favor.

- Mi raccomando, non fare stupidaggini.

- Te lo pido por favor, no hagas tonterías.


----------



## irene.acler

Este verbo puede tener al menos dos sentidos:

1. *Aconsejar, recomendar*:
Mi raccomando, fai i compiti per domani!--> te recomiendo que hagas los deberes para mañana.

2. *Enchufar*:
Sei un raccomandato!--> Eres un enchufado!

Espero que sea un poco más claro ahora!

EDIT: Scusa IPC, non ti ho vista!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Figurati Irene! 

Es más, aprovecho de eso para preguntar algo: en tu primera frase se puede usar "te recomiendo" de veras? Porque yo pensaba que así significaría "ti consiglio di fare i compiti"...


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, me parece que sí..pero ahora me entra la duda a mí también..a ver lo que dicen los nativos entonces..


----------



## yaya.mx

Una vez alguien me dijo que "mi raccomando" era algo como "ahí te encargo". Me parece medio atinada, al menos creo que es ese el sentido. No les agrada? 
Claro "ahí te encargo" es muy coloquial, pero rende l'idea.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mmm...no sè, nunca he oído "encargar" en ese sentido, pero claro como no soy hispanohablante, mejor esperar a alguien más...
Pero digamos que el sentido di "mi raccomando-comportatevi bene" no es lo de dar exactamente un consejo, sino algo que suena más como un orden, aunque bastante "soft"...


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que Yaya tiene razón. No se me había ocurrido esa opción pero es bastante buena.

Solo que la construcción con "Ahí" sería una forma más bien mejicana,en España sonaría mejor "Te lo encargo", no sé como se construiría en otros países.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Vale, entonces sería:

- Mi raccomando, comportatevi bene
- Os lo encargo, portaos bien

?


----------



## hosec

Ciao:

non sarebbe così come "os lo ruego"? Incluso, dependiendo del tono "más os vale que...": _Mi raccomando, fate i compiti_ > Os lo ruego, haced los deberes / Más os vale hacer los deberes (porque si no, me voy a enfadar con vosotros) -anche se non so se viene utilizzato con questo secondo senso-

Saludos


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Si, "os lo ruego" mi sembra  vada proprio bene!  Il senso è quello di "fatelo, altrimenti mi arrabbio)!


----------



## Fabrik83

OK, grazie della spiegazione ma mi sorge un'altro dubbio, lo dico meglio in spagnolo:

Si "Mi raccomando" significa: te lo pido por favor / te lo ruego...
   "Ti raccomando"???

qué lio! jejeje, pero bueno aún así me queda mucho más claro que desde un principio. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Italhb

Hola a todos... Creo que esta expresion tiene para los hispanohablantes varios significados.

Va siempre de la mano ademas con el tono de voz con la cual venga utilizada. Llegando a ser entonada algunas veces con un tono un poco sarcastico.

1 Mi raccomando; "stammi bene" "ten cuidado, que estes bien" (exhorto)

2 Mi raccomando; fa i compiti. "te aconsejo de hacer las labores" 
(cuando es entona una con voz suave) (consejo)

2.1 Mi raccomando; fa i compiti. "Mucho cuidado con dejar de hacer las labores. (con voz amenazadora) (advertencia dada por padres)

3 Mi raccomando; no aprire la porta a nessuno. "Cuidado, no abrir la puerta a nadie. (atencion)

4 Non arrivare in ritardo mi raccomando; "cuidadito (ojo) con llegar tarde"
(voz sarcastica) (advertencia)

5 Mi raccomando; prendi l'utima uscita; "Recuerda coje la ultima salida" (voz de advertencia) (Precausion).

Mas bien es usado como una "ADVERTENCIA" o "EXHORTO" para inducirnos a comportarnos bien, tener cuidado, para seguir intrucciones, entre otras.

Ademas en los casos 2.1, 3, 4 el hecho de no acatar las indicaciones podria traer como consecuencia una penalizacion implicita...

En ningun momento significa "te lo ruego, o te lo pido por favor"

"Ti raccomando" te recomiendo..., te exhorto a. 
Asi tal y cual aunque no se usa mucho, es mas comun usar para estos casos "ti consiglio di"

Existe ademas el uso di "ti raccomando" al capo del ufficcio... Quiere decir que seras recomendado por esta persona al jefe de la oficina para obtener favores especiales o ventajas sobre otros aspirantes...

Quizas pase algo por alto, bueno espero sea de ayuda...

ahh olvidaba un particular

Ti raccomando il mio cane. "te dejo en tus manos a mi perro" dejar a cuidado el perro a un veterinario, un amigo para cuidarlo o simplemente para acariciarlo...

ciau...


----------



## Fabrik83

Benissimo! adesso mi è tutto chiaro. Grazie a tutti quelli che avete risposto alla mia domanda =)
Che bello l'italiano!!


----------

